# I hate Gapers at Lifts



## larrytbull

Spent the day boarding yesterday (YAY) but so frustrated with Lift Gapers.

What is the problem with these people, they just stand there gaping at the lift, right at bottom of the droppoff. was on quads all day, and at least 3 times I had to take down some gapers as there was no where to go    

Wound up washing out on ice brusing the only un-armoured part of my body , as well at turn in run where whole trail blocked by gapers and Boarders just sitting across the trail.

End of rant!


----------



## cookiedog

Damn. sounds like you had pretty bad time at Cammelback..


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Love Thy Gaper!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

BurtonAvenger said:


> Love Thy Gaper!


Larry ur a big man...just hug them...they make great cushioning...let them feel the love.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

larrytbull said:


> Spent the day boarding yesterday (YAY) but so frustrated with Lift Gapers.
> 
> What is the problem with these people, they just stand there gaping at the lift, right at bottom of the droppoff. was on quads all day, and at least 3 times I had to take down some gapers as there was no where to go
> 
> Wound up washing out on ice brusing the only un-armoured part of my body , as well at turn in run where whole trail blocked by gapers and Boarders just sitting across the trail.
> 
> End of rant!


were all the culprits Asian kids?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Ideally the lifty should be yelling at the gapers to move their asses or stop the chair.


----------



## larrytbull

tanscrazydaisy said:


> were all the culprits Asian kids?


They were all kinds, Dads, Mostly ,

And Yes Wrath I am a BIG man and I barreled them down like ten pins in a strike on a bowling alley, and gave them a bit of my mind as well, but my knee and back are still feeling the pain


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

larrytbull said:


> They were all kinds, Dads, Mostly ,
> 
> And Yes Wrath I am a BIG man and I barreled them down like ten pins in a strike on a bowling alley, and gave them a bit of my mind as well, but my knee and back are still feeling the pain


that's why I snow them (when possible).... and yell at them.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

tanscrazydaisy said:


> that's why I snow them (when possible).... and yell at them.


You're so cool dude, how can I be more like you?


----------



## ItchEtrigR

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ideally the lifty should be yelling at the gapers to move their asses or stop the chair.


never ever stop the chair!


----------



## timmytard

ItchEtrigR said:


> never ever stop the chair!


Agreed, never stop the chair.

Scream at them, not after you run em down.
Well, yes after too, but way before hand.

As soon as you see them, nice & loud.
In a very unfriendly voice.

They will get right the fuck out of your way.

I actually kinda got in shit yesterday, not really, we laughed after but

Towards the end of one of the run at my mtn, you can either veer right to go back to the chair, or you can stay left and try & make it up & around on a cat track to a different chair.

Rarely can you make it around, but this is an area that people fuckin' fly through.

I'm coming down the cat track, AS FAST AS I CAN GO

This stupid kid is standing right in the middle of the freeway.

I scream "on your left" a good fifty feet away from him.

What does the stupid little fuck do?

Obviously cuts left, that in itself, not a big deal.

He tries to go up the bank and do a pirouette or something gay & tumbles right into the maybe ten foot wide cat track.

Flailing fuckin' yard sale.

I almost killed this stupid fuckin' kid.

As I was goin' by I was screaming "you fuckin' retard" 
As loud & in the meanest voice I got.

This was a natural reaction.
I was fuckin' furious.

As I'm flying by retard boy, there's 3 ski patrol guys setting up a rope & bamboo fence.

It reminded me of when you get nailed by the pigs with a radar gun.
Hahaha, all sudden out of nowhere, 3 pigs ran into the road & forced me over to the shoulder.

The first pig says you can't just go calling people fuckin' retards.

I apologized for screaming, not to the little retard.

Told him it was a natural reaction, I couldn't control it.

He laughed, I told him, that kid almost died.
Luckily he was a guy I've at least seen before a few times.
We recognized each other.

Then he started to tell me some of the fucked up shit he'd seen.

Fuckin' gay-pers.


TT


----------



## slyder

sucks you got caught for yelling, but SP didn't see the little punk turn in front of you, do a ski ballet act then proceed to crash in front of you, forcing you to yell at him for his own good.... Just figures....


----------



## TimelessDescent

timmytard said:


> Agreed, never stop the chair.
> 
> Scream at them, not after you run em down.
> Well, yes after too, but way before hand.
> 
> As soon as you see them, nice & loud.
> In a very unfriendly voice.
> 
> They will get right the fuck out of your way.
> 
> I actually kinda got in shit yesterday, not really, we laughed after but
> 
> Towards the end of one of the run at my mtn, you can either veer right to go back to the chair, or you can stay left and try & make it up & around on a cat track to a different chair.
> 
> Rarely can you make it around, but this is an area that people fuckin' fly through.
> 
> I'm coming down the cat track, AS FAST AS I CAN GO
> 
> This stupid kid is standing right in the middle of the freeway.
> 
> I scream "on your left" a good fifty feet away from him.
> 
> What does the stupid little fuck do?
> 
> Obviously cuts left, that in itself, not a big deal.
> 
> He tries to go up the bank and do a pirouette or something gay & tumbles right into the maybe ten foot wide cat track.
> 
> Flailing fuckin' yard sale.
> 
> I almost killed this stupid fuckin' kid.
> 
> As I was goin' by I was screaming "you fuckin' retard"
> As loud & in the meanest voice I got.
> 
> This was a natural reaction.
> I was fuckin' furious.
> 
> As I'm flying by retard boy, there's 3 ski patrol guys setting up a rope & bamboo fence.
> 
> It reminded me of when you get nailed by the pigs with a radar gun.
> Hahaha, all sudden out of nowhere, 3 pigs ran into the road & forced me over to the shoulder.
> 
> The first pig says you can't just go calling people fuckin' retards.
> 
> I apologized for screaming, not to the little retard.
> 
> Told him it was a natural reaction, I couldn't control it.
> 
> He laughed, I told him, that kid almost died.
> Luckily he was a guy I've at least seen before a few times.
> We recognized each other.
> 
> Then he started to tell me some of the fucked up shit he'd seen.
> 
> Fuckin' gay-pers.
> 
> 
> TT


Sounds like a rather embarassing situation for you. That kid had the right of way.


----------



## CassMT

sounds more like a case of flailer meets innocent bystanders

3 times? jesus, make it your new years resolution to work on your lift exit skills


----------



## timmytard

TimelessDescent said:


> Sounds like a rather embarassing situation for you. That kid had the right of way.


Yup he did.

All the way up till the point I screamed "ON YOUR LEFT"

He no longer has right of way, if he blatantly cuts in front of me 

After I've made it clear what I'm doing.



This is Experts only, double black diamond.

With tonnes of signs stating that.

Big signs


But, one sign you don't see. Up there.

SLOW DOWN

That sign isn't up there.


TT


----------



## Fewdfreak

Ugh, I feel you TT... At times I feel like I can't even hit the features in the park due to the masses of kids sitting and TEXTING on the landings of jumps like a bunch of tards... Not interested in whac-a-mole I go to the black run to ride for a while till the crowds die and the teenage kids got a skiier girl who ain't got no business on the run, trying to go down the run... and instead of her throwing in the towel on it they are like sitting on the hill blocking entire run and sliding down every five feet telling her she can make it... like bitch ain't gonna make it, go away... after she yard sales a few times ten minutes later she finally walks to the bottom. 

Yes, more skilled riders should watch out for newbs might be outta control and crash into them, but seriously everyone has a responsibility to try to remain in control and stay on terrain you can handle. If bad riders and skiiers can't stay where they belong (intentionally) or quit playing around when shit could get dangerous they deserve what they get... it's like a bad driver on the road.


----------



## SnowDragon

timmytard said:


> It reminded me of when you get nailed by the pigs with a radar gun.
> Hahaha, all sudden out of nowhere, 3 pigs ran into the road & forced me over to the shoulder.
> 
> 
> TT


Pigs?
Seriously TT?
You sound like a 15 year old stuck in the 1970s.
SMH.


----------



## CassMT

newsflash grey dragon: where the pigs are pigs, they are still called pigs, daily, today


----------



## snowklinger

CassMT said:


> newsflash grey dragon: where the pigs are pigs, they are still called pigs, daily, today


qft.

fucking pigs.

they can start with shooting less unarmed black doodes.

sorry not trying to get political. (there isn't a side in this is there?!?!) 

Aren't we all on the "this is fucking bullshit" team?

total threadjack lulz


----------



## speedjason

tanscrazydaisy said:


> were all the culprits Asian kids?


Now that's racist.:facepalm3:


----------



## timmytard

speedjason said:


> Now that's racist.:facepalm3:


No he was a stupid white kid.


TT


----------



## timmytard

GreyDragon said:


> Pigs?
> Seriously TT?
> You sound like a 15 year old stuck in the 1970s.
> SMH.


I don't even understand that? haha

Yeah Pigs, they're cops. Always have been, always will be.

A Pig is a cop who can't fly straight.

I fuckin' hate pigs, all of them.

I have an assault causing bodily harm charge from more than 20 years ago.
They still pull their guns out almost every time there's a "problem"

edit.
Luckily I'm blindingly white, or I'd a been shot for sure
TT


----------



## ShredLife

fuck the police. they're all cowards.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

yesterday at chair1-mid station....the fucking ski little race team was just standing around...at the front of the line letting empty chairs go by (perhaps waiting for their coach)  :facepalm1: . There was about 6-8 other of us waiting watching this...then I yelled at them..."fuck...load up those chairs...fucking poor excuse for a race team...can't even get on a chair. Then others started saying stuff like "go back to the bunny hill". Pretty damm funny...they embarrassingly start loading chairs. But later on in the day they are doing chair 4 cattrack which is fairly long, narrowish and flattens at the bottom....so you got to carry some speed around a 90 degree left on to flats... and the fucking coach is having them ski with just 1 ski...and they are dropping all over the place....fucking dumb ass coach. I get the value of 1 ski skill....but on a fucking holiday weekend with some ok snow...with a narrow cattrack....(plenty of other places to do this drill)...:finger1::finger1::finger1::facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3: to the race team coach.


----------



## SBK

wrathfuldeity said:


> yesterday at chair1-mid station....the fucking ski little race team was just standing around...at the front of the line letting empty chairs go by (perhaps waiting for their coach)  :facepalm1: . There was about 6-8 other of us waiting watching this...then I yelled at them..."fuck...load up those chairs...fucking poor excuse for a race team...can't even get on a chair. Then others started saying stuff like "go back to the bunny hill". Pretty damm funny...they embarrassingly start loading chairs. But later on in the day they are doing chair 4 cattrack which is fairly long, narrowish and flattens at the bottom....so you got to carry some speed around a 90 degree left on to flats... and the fucking coach is having them ski with just 1 ski...and they are dropping all over the place....fucking dumb ass coach. I get the value of 1 ski skill....but on a fucking holiday weekend with some ok snow...with a narrow cattrack....(plenty of other places to do this drill)...:finger1::finger1::finger1::facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3: to the race team coach.


Hate race teams. Serious set of entitled individuals. Mission Ridge hosts races fairly regularly and I try to avoid going then. They cut in front of the lift lines, destroy the groomers, leave their skis in front of the lift entrances, squat on all the tables at the lodges (I'm sure the wait staff loves losing money on these weekends) and are usually pretty aggressive skiing on the runs with people of mixed abilities. And if you call any of them on it they get seriously and aggressively defensive.

Was at Mission last Thur-Fri and Thur was great but for some reason the gapers came out in full force Friday. Every bad place you could stop they did. Entrance to the lifts? Check. Small opening in fencelines? Check. Middle of the run? Check. After passing you and turning into your line? Check. 

It became an adventure trying to pick lines without gapers but but even on one run where the lift wasn't running because of wind we hiked up a bit to get a "clean" run. No chance, a woman on telemark skis cut right in front of my GF and stopped right in front of the gap in the fence line she was heading for. It shouldn't surprise, people don't drive like there are other people on the road, why should they ski or snowboard that way.


----------



## cbrenthus

I'm not up on the current slang, but gapers sounds like a good term. Had my experience with them at whitetail over the holidays, countless people standing in the dropzone of the lift chair exit, and saw a ton of people fall getting off the chair, but rather than try to get up and get out of the way, they'd just lay there all day! And don't get me started on the idiots that sit and chill on the benches -strap in and go!

Also had lots of idiots in the lift lines - wasn't much of a line so maybe people weren't taking it seriously, but people were very rude, cutting, etc. Even worse, people were mulling around the entrance of the lines or getting in line without actually being ready to get on the chair. I was actually behind 2 boarders that, right before getting on the chair, realized their buddy was still strapping in and decided to wait for him?!?!

And the lifties weren't much help - when we needed them to be directing traffic they were nowhere to be found, or too busy scanning tickets while chairs went up empty. In their defense, this is the first year for scanning and barcodes there, but still, they need to figure it out. I also got a lecture on removing the receipt for my lift ticket, even after I said "Oh yeah, I forgot" and then shortly after, my bro-in-law got the same lecture even after I said I'd explain on the way up, and the lecture was just long enough for the 20 person team/school/something to organize and get in front of us.

As for the Asian remark, I've noticed alot of international travelers at whitetail the last 2 years. I'm all for welcoming people, but it does get annoying when you do a half dozen lift rides in a row with people that just stare at you when you try to talk to them, and then they start speaking to each other in a different language. Seriously, anyone that thinks yelling your intentions to someone downhill gives you the right of way would get in a ton of wrecks at whitetail because half the people would have no clue what you said


----------



## ZacAttakk

Fewdfreak said:


> Ugh, I feel you TT... At times I feel like I can't even hit the features in the park due to the masses of kids sitting and TEXTING on the landings of jumps like a bunch of tards... Not interested in whac-a-mole I go to the black run to ride for a while till the crowds die and the teenage kids got a skiier girl who ain't got no business on the run, trying to go down the run... and instead of her throwing in the towel on it they are like sitting on the hill blocking entire run and sliding down every five feet telling her she can make it... like bitch ain't gonna make it, go away... after she yard sales a few times ten minutes later she finally walks to the bottom.
> 
> Yes, more skilled riders should watch out for newbs might be outta control and crash into them, but seriously everyone has a responsibility to try to remain in control and stay on terrain you can handle. If bad riders and skiiers can't stay where they belong (intentionally) or quit playing around when shit could get dangerous they deserve what they get... it's like a bad driver on the road.


News flash man, everyone starts somewhere. How are people going to progress and learn to ride if they don't try harder runs. Im sure you were there at some point. Side stepping it down a black trying to progress your skill. Am I right or wrong? Yea it sucks when someone in front of you gets in over there head and has to slowly slide down but it is what it is. 

But I totally agree with your park statement. The little fucks that have $500 dollar cameras bought by their parents and "review their sick footy" while sitting on the other side of rollers. Pisses me off.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ZacAttakk said:


> News flash man, everyone starts somewhere. How are people going to progress and learn to ride if they don't try harder runs. Im sure you were there at some point. Side stepping it down a black trying to progress your skill. Am I right or wrong? Yea it sucks when someone in front of you gets in over there head and has to slowly slide down but it is what it is.
> 
> But I totally agree with your park statement. The little fucks that have $500 dollar cameras bought by their parents and "review their sick footy" while sitting on the other side of rollers. Pisses me off.


Perhaps cause I'm an old geezer...I've come to the point it that doesn't hurt to say a couple or few useful words of advice about what they are doing. Like...don't sit there you are going to get landed on, don't block the run you are going to get hit...get to the side or even is someone is over their head...give them some useful unsolicited advise about getting down the hill. Yea we've all been there.


----------



## Deacon

ZacAttakk said:


> News flash man, everyone starts somewhere. How are people going to progress and learn to ride if they don't try harder runs. Im sure you were there at some point. Side stepping it down a black trying to progress your skill. Am I right or wrong? Yea it sucks when someone in front of you gets in over there head and has to slowly slide down but it is what it is.
> 
> But I totally agree with your park statement. The little fucks that have $500 dollar cameras bought by their parents and "review their sick footy" while sitting on the other side of rollers. Pisses me off.


How about dad taking his mini through the park on a ski leash?? Kid probably didn't need to be pizza-ing through the park if he's on a leash. There's progressing safely, and then there's being a selfish ass. I don't blame the kid, obviously, but dad was being a selfish ass.


----------



## larrytbull

Deacon said:


> How about dad taking his mini through the park on a ski leash?? Kid probably didn't need to be pizza-ing through the park if he's on a leash. There's progressing safely, and then there's being a selfish ass. I don't blame the kid, obviously, but dad was being a selfish ass.


Saw that alot this week, Parents taking the kids to the park, kid can barely ski, and is pizza-ing, super slow, then falls down right in landing area of large roller. parents just staring and watching. Yelled at them a little , about safety, and tried to warn riders coming down that kids was on the ground on other side of the jump  The parents just kept on mosying around like it was the bunny hill


  :injured: :injured:  

kinda makes you wonder what people are thinking. There are BIG orange signs warning that this is advanced terrain and park skills are needed.


----------



## ZacAttakk

Deacon said:


> How about dad taking his mini through the park on a ski leash?? Kid probably didn't need to be pizza-ing through the park if he's on a leash. There's progressing safely, and then there's being a selfish ass. I don't blame the kid, obviously, but dad was being a selfish ass.


I totally agree with you on that one. That guy was being a jackass. As Wrath said I also try to give tips here and there when I see someone struggling instead of yelling or flying past them. I also avoid peak times. I go during the week and early as hell on the weekends


----------



## chomps1211

Yep,.. parents are a freaking weird lot sometimes. The 2 year old, little pink missile that took me out a few years back, was apparently sent down a blue run by her "Dear old Dad! He just pointed her down the fall line & let her loose to encounter whatever mayhem she might I suppose. She couldn't turn, she couldn't stop, nothing! Just straight line & pick up speed until she fell or hit something!  …And _Dad_ was a snowboarder! He didn't even arrive on scene for another 20-30 seconds after we were both on our asses! 

Guess he must have stopped to finish strapping in _after_ he sent her on her way! :facepalm1:

I also have a great story about the OOR's,.. but I'll save that for another post!  :lol:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Deacon said:


> How about dad taking his mini through the park on a ski leash?? Kid probably didn't need to be pizza-ing through the park if he's on a leash. There's progressing safely, and then there's being a selfish ass. I don't blame the kid, obviously, but dad was being a selfish ass.


I'm on the beginners mountain with my daughter. A little punk 11 yr old skiier with his dad looking on (approvingly I'm sure) starts laying in to these two tourist Asian guys. Not innocent, outright mocking them. the little kid is dripping sarcasm about their skillz, asking them if they had to roll down the mountain, why they're all covered in snow, what the heck were they doing all day? ... GAH wanted to box that dads ears fo sho how rude.


----------



## AmberLamps

judging by this post, you sir, are a GAPER


----------



## timmytard

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I'm on the beginners mountain with my daughter. A little punk 11 yr old skiier with his dad looking on (approvingly I'm sure) starts laying in to these two tourist Asian guys. Not innocent, outright mocking them. the little kid is dripping sarcasm about their skillz, asking them if they had to roll down the mountain, why they're all covered in snow, what the heck were they doing all day? ... GAH wanted to box that dads ears fo sho how rude.


That is horrible, I bet the Asian guys didn't even say anything back?
It's not nice to openly mock them, I prefer to just bud in front of them in the lift line.
I look right @ them, while I'm doing it. They don't say a thing, neither do I, I just smile.


TT


----------



## Rogue

Mama duck and her baby skier ducks went through the park. I gave them as much time as possible to get through the jumps (meaning skiing over them with no intention of getting air or riding along side the jumps) when two skiiers snaked me. So I went thinking it's fine well at the 4th jump (smalls) I hit it when I see baby skier duck cut left in front of the landing!!!

WHY AREN'T PARENTS TEACHING THEM TO STAY OUT FROM THE LANDING?!?!

He had ridden on the side of the jumps and went to cut in front of the landing. It honestly really scares me. I don't want to hurt someone else. I don't want to land on their face or worse. 

I know this is where people learn park and I know I screw up the better riders when I'm in the medium park I'm sure, but I definitely get out of the way and always look to see if someone faster is coming! 

Not lift related but seeing this thread reminded me of this happening Wednesday.


----------



## gmore10

Packs of skiers? Ill move to a different run. Gapers everywhere? I just slow down my riding and work on side hits. People at the bottom of the lift? Just cut the landing corner and go around them. Lift lines to long? I just go the bar for a while. Point is I go to have fun and I don't let anyone ruin that for me regardless of how dumb they are.


----------



## FooteSoldier

I guess it has a lot to do with how you were raised/grew up and handle yourself as a person?

I'm a beginner, I know it, and I stick to the beginner runs. I (almost) always check my back before I cut across a run to make sure I'm not cutting people off and I do my best to stay the hell out of the way. As for the park? I don't even go in, as much as I'd like to give it a try, because I don't want to be responsible for hurting myself or someone else by being where I don't belong yet.

Basic skills are easy. So is common courtesy.

Although it's not exactly "common" these days.


----------



## Phedder

FooteSoldier said:


> I guess it has a lot to do with how you were raised/grew up and handle yourself as a person?
> 
> I'm a beginner, I know it, and I stick to the beginner runs. I (almost) always check my back before I cut across a run to make sure I'm not cutting people off and I do my best to stay the hell out of the way. As for the park? I don't even go in, as much as I'd like to give it a try, because I don't want to be responsible for hurting myself or someone else by being where I don't belong yet.
> 
> Basic skills are easy. So is common courtesy.
> 
> Although it's not exactly "common" these days.


I like you. Self awareness is necessary and yet so rare.


----------



## CassMT

could not give one shit about someones hat/goggle spacing choices, much more concerned about gate-blockers, erratic lane-changers and and general mountain fukwads


----------



## Tatanka Head

CassMT said:


> erratic lane-changers and and general mountain fukwads


Seriously. Look uphill if you are suddenly going to change your line and bolt off across the piste.


----------



## CassMT

never, ever have i had someone look back uphill at me


----------



## Tatanka Head

I'll definitely check if I'm cutting across the whole piste. Just a quick peak to make sure I'm not gonna get speared. 

I almost wrecked a lady two weeks ago who was in la-la land and suddenly cut out in front of my line. She would have gotten fucked up. I respect right of way, but only so much one can do sometimes.


----------



## timmytard

I'm constantly peekin' over my shoulder If I'm about to cut across anywhere.

And it's not like I'm getting passed all the time.

Just habit, mtn biking & longboarding through traffic has trained me well.

Cars hurt WAY more than retarded skiers


TT


----------



## OU812

Yesterday I got taken out by a skier getting off the lift, beginner but he was cool kept apologizing. Then on the bottom of the run I couldn't get my left boot out of my binding for some reason, so I sit down and just then a girl walks by with her snowboard and clocks me in the head. Helmets are a good thing.

I always look over my shoulder, especially heel side when cutting across the piste either for better snow or cat track to get to adjacent run. Also noticed hardly anyone does this.


----------



## Atilz

Even back in my very first days boarding, and flailing like a peg-legged parrot, I always made sure not to impede the chairlift.

I think this is just a matter of common sense and courtesy more than inexperience or anything else.


----------



## Atilz

XxGoGirlxX said:


> ... GAH wanted to box that dads ears fo sho how rude.


Maybe you should have... little f*cker obviously needed a lesson in manners.


----------



## Nocturnal7x

Atilz said:


> Even back in my very first days boarding, and flailing like a peg-legged parrot, I always made sure not to impede the chairlift.
> 
> I think this is just a matter of common sense and courtesy more than inexperience or anything else.


I know right? Even if you fall, quickly roll off to the side


----------



## f00bar

I had a good laugh when at the top of the lift at my mountain where they don't want people to congregate they put these two 4' high steel tripod things with a sign telling people to move out of the way of the lift. These behemoths must weigh a good 50lb each.


----------



## dfitz364

All of these stories made me remember a time a "high and mighty" skier was racing one of his buddies at my local hill (reminder, it's 300ft. vert. It literally is a hill..). Anyways, I was minding my own business, riding with my Aunt who is a beginner skier. Dude came crossing runs right behind me and shouted at me as he clearly cut me off and made me slam the brakes. I told him to "fuck off" as he went by. This made him attempt to turn around to yell back at me, but while turning he ate the biggest amount of shit I've ever seen a skier eat 

Not only was I downhill and clearly had a right of way, I was riding a straight line, not crossing trails. Guy was an absolute jackass. He gave me the stink eye at the lift and I literally laughed at him and went on with my day. Remember, karma is a bitch! :thumbsup:


----------



## SGboarder

dfitz364 said:


> Dude came crossing runs right behind me and shouted at me as *he clearly cut me *off and made me slam the brakes.
> 
> Not only *was I downhill* and clearly had a right of way


How is that possible?


----------



## dfitz364

Like I had said, he was racing his buddy so he flew by me, so I was downhill to begin with. He caught me, on my right, realized he needed to go left, and cut across me. Sorry for the poor story telling on my part!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

dfitz364 said:


> Remember, karma is a bitch! :thumbsup:


Lol yes she is! karma: My husband gets "cute" sometimes and gets too close to me (at least I'm not afraid of riding in crowds from the practice!) well this time charging a flat he crossed too close in front of me by accident and clipped my nose sending me into a big roly poly bail :surprise: thou unhurt I was furious and threw a totally immature fit lmao!! Then at the board shop later dropping off for sharpening I saw a big gouge in my old board that I swear wasn't there that morning ... & now the shop tells him my board is delam ing as well so he promised to buy me a new board finally :grin: Karmaaaa


----------



## gmore10

Everybody's been taken out and has taken someone out shit happens. Buy each other a beer and squash it. Some of yall take snowboarding way to serious for being someone who is not sponsored. Again I don't let people ruin my day.


----------

